# Happy Birthday Candy - sat 2nd



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOOOOOOO CANDY !!!   

*HAVE A LOVELY DAY HUN

KJ XXXXXX*


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

​


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

OOh get me.. clever eh!!

Have a lovely day honey​Lots of love Me and Daisy xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Candy

Bev xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

*Happy Birthday hun!

Enjoy your day. Hope you get spoilt rotten with pressies and chocs!

Love Charlie xxx*


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Sorry I missed this earlier  

I hope you had a lovely day and got spoiled rotten!!

Amanda x


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Better late than never!
Really sorry I missed your birthday, Candy - hope you had a lovely d ay  
Love Claire, Hamish & Eve x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks guys, had a lovely day


----------

